# OBS -> Audio -> Zoom on Ubuntu



## Jack.Hubbs (Oct 15, 2020)

I have the Ubuntu 20.4 and ver. 26.whatever (latest) of OBS.  It took a little bit of time to get video output from OBS to be a virtual camera input to Zoom.  What I am having trouble with is getting sound to go from OBS to Zoom and out to meeting watchers.  This is a one way trip, I have no need to receive sound back from Zoom to OBS.  For my church I have speakers and music videos to display and it is not sounding very good right now (from church speakers into mic picked up by Zoom).  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## emptythevoid (Jan 10, 2021)

If you're broadcasting pre-recorded media out of OBS, this should help.  In a terminal, run these commands to set up a virtual speaker sink:

pactl load-module module-null-sink sink_name=Virtual-Speaker sink_properties=device.description=Virtual-Speaker

pactl load-module module-remap-source source_name=Remap-Source master=Virtual-Speaker.monitor

Now open OBS.  Go to Settings->Audio.  Under Advanced, set Monitoring Device to "Monitor of Virtual-Speaker."  I also set Desktop Audio 2 to Virtual-Speaker, but I'm not sure this is required.  Start your v4l2sink like normal.

In Zoom, set your Microphone setting to be "Remapped Monitor of Virtual-Speaker."  This should do it, provided the rest of your audio settings are correct in OBS.  

I've tried using this to also pipe a microphone through OBS first, and then to Zoom, and that introduced a lot of latency. If, for some reason, you need to switch to an actual microphone, do it within Zoom.


----------



## frisco (Jan 11, 2021)

emptythevoid said:


> If you're broadcasting pre-recorded media out of OBS, this should help.  In a terminal, run these commands to set up a virtual speaker sink:
> 
> pactl load-module module-null-sink sink_name=Virtual-Speaker sink_properties=device.description=Virtual-Speaker
> 
> pactl load-module module-remap-source source_name=Remap-Source master=Virtual-Speaker.monitor



Note that for the second line, since you don't actually need to remap any channels, it's simpler just to use a virtual source:

load-module module-virtual-source source_name=Remap-Source master=Virtual-Speaker.monitor


----------



## emptythevoid (Jan 12, 2021)

frisco said:


> Note that for the second line, since you don't actually need to remap any channels, it's simpler just to use a virtual source:
> 
> load-module module-virtual-source source_name=Remap-Source master=Virtual-Speaker.monitor



Noted. These instructions were left over from when I was trying to get the mic to pick up as an output from OBS and that was a bit of a mess.  Thanks.


----------



## buggydad (Mar 27, 2021)

Thanks!  This worked great for me.  In case anyone else is trying this configuration, here are two additional steps that I needed to do to get it to work:

1. Go to Settings>Audio>Advanced>Monitoring Device and change to Monitor of Virtual-Speaker
2. Go to Mic/Aux (or whatever your audio source is)>Settings>Audio Monitoring and change to Monitor Only


----------

